

Inventor answers questions about the fanless spinning heatsink - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/90272-the-fanless-spinning-heatsink-your-questions-answered-by-the-inventor

======
thomas
followup to this one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2754725>

